
Set up a VPN in 10 minutes for free - smalera
http://qz.com/945261/how-to-get-a-personal-vpn-and-why-you-need-one-now/
======
efoto
TL;DR The main suggestion in this post is Opera browser, that comes with free
browser-based VPN.

